# Turbo stanza



## dguittar2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I'm starting my turbo stanza project anyone have any helpful hints before I start?
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## hkital (Jan 28, 2013)

This thought has crossed my mind before. Make sure your engine is in good shape, and maybe consider aftermarket crankshaft, pistons, etc, as from what I understand, turbocharging a car not designed to be turbocharged can run the risk of blowing up the engine.

If you decide to do so, please keep us posted, I'd love to see how this goes!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a KA24E, you wouldn't need an aftermarket crankshaft; the bottom end is pretty stout. Great wealth of info can be found at KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I have tossed this idea around a few times. Having other turbo cars and enough spare parts to build one, all i would need is to purchase a T3 manifold, at the very least.


----------

